# حلم ابعد من القمر !!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2010)

*فى حياة كل فرد فينا حلم 
النهارده هو ابعد من القمر
قد تكون كليه لم يسعفنا المجموع لدخولها 
وقد يكون حبيب  فارقناه و ارتبط بغيرنا 
 ويمكن  تكون وظيفه حلمنا بيها ومقدرناش نوصلها
او حتى سفر وضاع علينا
حاجات كتير فى حياتنا بتمر علينا زى حلم جميل او بنكون شايفينه جميل وبيروح لحاله
 وبيسكن جنب القمر 
فى اسئله حواريه عاوزيين ندور على اجابتها جوانا بس بصراحه
هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا  شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه  ؟؟
هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك  يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى  انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟
هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع  ؟؟
قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟
هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟
 لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟​*


----------



## zama (25 يناير 2010)

*هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟*

*فى بادئ الأمر كنت أمارس الحزن كثيراً الذى بدوره يقودنى لظلمة اليأس .. ولكن الأن الأمر تغير لأننى الأن أدرك مدى قوة أرادة الأنسان .. وأيضاً الفشل أتخذه فرصة لأتلاشى خطأئه فيما بعد ..*


*بحالة عدم أستفادتى من خطأ تعلمته يكون تصرفى مع نفسى كالأتى : أعاقب ذاتى بالحرمان من شئ يُسعدنى ..*

*هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟*

*بالتأكيد كان هناك تصرف لأنقاذ حلمى .. ولكن لمحدودية خبرتى بوقت التجربة كنت أجهل التصرف المناسب .. وهذا هو الخطأ الذى أتعلمه بكل موقف يمر بى ..*

*أننى مؤمن بشئ ..*

*أى نجاح أو فشل يحققه الأنسان فهو مسئوليته وحده فقط لاغير ..*

*وذلك فى ظل أرادتنا الحرة الممنوحة لنا من قِبل الله وأحترام الله لتلك الأرادة الحرة لأنها وزنة وسنعطى لها حساب بالنهاية ..*

*هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع ؟؟*

*بكل تأكيد كل شئ أختاره يكون صالح و مفيد لى ..*

*سأفترض أن للخطأ وجود بهدفى أو حلمى أيضاً فأننى أنا المستفيد لأننى تعلمت من خطأ جديد كان بهدفى فأعدله ويصبح الهدف بصورة أجمل ..*

*فى كل الحالات أنا المستفيد ..*

*قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟*

*هناك أحلام حولتها لأرشيف الذكريات الخاص بى .. ولكنى أستفدت من خطأئى بها .. لايقدر أنسان أن ينسى شئ كان يفكر به يوماً ما ولكن من الممكن أن يغير أحساسه فى حالة تذكره ..*

*أحساسى يكون عبارة عن أبتسامة من القلب .. لأن الحزن لم يغير شئ بل بالعكس سيؤثر على صحتى وراحتى وسلامى .. *

*هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟*

*أسمحيلى أ/ دونا , أرد ع السؤال ده بأغنية " لو بطلنا نحلم نموت " للكينج محمد منير ..*

*كل شئ حولنا متجدد .. فيلزم أيضاً أن يكون الفكر متجدد بشرط التجديد الأيجابى ..*

*لابد من وجود حلم و أكثر لكى نحققه .. وإلا سنعتبر فى عداد الموتى ..*

*لابد من أدراك شئ مهم ألا وهو أن الحلم ليس له سن .. *

*لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟*

*مجرد أنى أطبق أستفادتى من أخطائى السابقة فهذا يكفل لى النجاح .. لجانب التخطيط السليم لما أريد تحقيقه , مع أدراك شئ مهم أن لكل هدف مراحل من النمو .. *

*أشكرك أ/ دونا نبيل ع الموضوع الجميل ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا  شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه  ؟؟
> 
> للاسف مكنش يستاهل انو يتبكى عليه ودلوقتى احسن من الماضى
> ...



*موضوع رائع يا دونا بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟
انا مش ندمانه عشان اكتشفت ان الدموع كانت خسارة انها تنزل عشانه كان وهم مش حلم

هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟

لا مش قصرت في الحفاظ عليه وعملت كل حاجه وجيت علي نفسي كتير جدا

هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع ؟؟

لا احسن انه ضاع عشان اكتشفت انه كان هيبقي اكبر ضرر لو استمر

قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟
عمري مانسيته ولما بفتكر بعيط وبكتئب بعض الوقت

هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟
طول منا موجوده علي الارض عمري مابطل حلم وبسعي لتحقيقه

لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟
هحاول ماغلطش زي اول مره يعني اتعلم من اللي حصلي واخده دافع للنجاح فيما بعد


بجد بجد يا دونا انتي عسل وموضوعك عسل وعاجبني مووووووووت

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2010)

*



هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الحلم نفسه مايستهلش ... ده مجرد تسرع و طيش فى فترة ما قبل النضج الكامل لتفكيرى*
*لكن الشخص المتعلق بالحلم ...هو اللى اتظلم معايا و ده المحزن*



> *هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟*


*انا اصلا مش عايزه ....*


> *هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع ؟؟*


*احسن انه ضاع .. انا كدة كدة وصلت لمرحلة انى مش مقتنع بيه *




> *قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟*


*ممممم... ساعات بفتكره بس بحس انى بتفرج على فيلم فيديو ... يعنى خالى مشاعر*
*الاول لما كنت افكر فيه كان يبقى ممزوج بالمشاعر*
*دلوقت مجرد فيلم فيديو و ابيض و اسود كمان*
*و لما افتكره بضايق جدا لانى ندمان انى دخلت نفسى فى الموضوع ده لانه جه بخسارة فى كل حاجة*

*الحاجة الوحيدة اللى اعتبرها مكسب انى اتعلمت منه ازاى ماقعش فى نفس الغلطة دى تانى*

*



هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عندى احلام طبعا ... انا اصلا بحلم و انا بكتب الرد ده ههههههه*



> *لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟*​


*الحلم اللى فات مكنش عند القمر ده غرق فى البحر... *​

*اما الاحلام القادمة علشان تتحقق لازم احسبها صح و اقدر قيمة الوقت و اشغل دماغى و اخلى عندى ذكاء فى كل النواحى ...شغلى .. اجتماعياتى ... حتى الذكاء العاطفى مطلوب.. اهم حاجة تبقى حاسس مثلا عند الارتباط ان مافيش فى العالم كله شخص ممكن يبقى انسب من الشخص ده ليا اكمل معه حياتى*
*و ان الظروف كلها او الاساسى منها متوفر*
*بس كداااااااا*​


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2010)

الحلم الحلم يمكن ما اقدر اجاوب على الاسئلة لكن بحب اقول خير الكلام ماقل ودل في آيةفي الكتاب بتقول وانا اؤمن بيها اوويك:  كل الأشياء تعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله ..يمكن منشوف دا حزن لينا لما يتحقق لكن ربنا له قصد عميق وخير لينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااائع أستاذتى
موضوع مميز
ربنا يبارك مجهود حضرتك
*​


----------



## zama (28 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة لو سمحتلى أ / دونا , هستفسر من أخواتى عن حاجة ..

حبيبى *كيوبيد* لى أستفسار عندك بعد أذنك فهمنى ..

أنت قولت أن حلمك اللى ضاع مكنش يستاهل أنك تعمل حاجة لتنقذه , أوك , ومعنى أنك تفتكره ده بردو شئ طبيعى .. 

ولكن هل بتفتكر حلمك ده بمشاعر سلبية مثلاً على نفسيتك ولا بتفتكره كمجرد ذكرى متبلدة العواطف ؟؟

أزاى حبيبى كان الحلم بالنسبالك ما يستاهل يعنى حلم أدركت مدى أنخفاض مستواه بالنسبة لك وفى نفس الوقت أنت لما بتفتكره بتسمتع بحاجات فيه ؟؟ 

حبيبى أنا سألت لأنى فى حاجات مش فاهمها أنا كنت عايز أعرف أزاى أخواتى بيفكروا فى الجزئية دى لأنى متعرضتش لصدمة زى اللى بتحكوا عليها دى ومن كلام كتير سمعتوا قلقت أمشى بالتجربة دى لأنى عرفت أن أخرها فشل ووجع قلب وبالتالى بكل صراحة خوفت وتراجعت فى كل فرصة بتكون قدامى ..

لك كامل الحرية فى الأجابة ..


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يناير 2010)

*بعد اذن حضرتك يا دونا مقدرش مردش على حبيبى*

  هل بتفتكر حلمك ده بمشاعر سلبية مثلاً على نفسيتك ولا بتفتكره كمجرد  ذكرى متبلدة العواطف ؟؟
*
مقدرش اقول انو مشاعر سلبيه ومقدرش اقول انو ذكرى متبلدة العواطف كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك
انها ذكرى احيانا بتحمل شوق وحنين لايام جميله مضت واحيانا اخرى بتحمل ذكريات مؤلمه ودا بيرجع للموقف نفسه ولكن حتى لو بتحمل شوق وحنين بتقلب معايا بألم*

أزاى حبيبى كان الحلم بالنسبالك ما يستاهل يعنى حلم أدركت مدى أنخفاض  مستواه بالنسبة لك وفى نفس الوقت أنت لما بتفتكره بتسمتع بحاجات فيه ؟؟ 

*بص يا حبيبى انا حلمى دا استمر معايا ما يقرب من 3 سنين عملت كل حاجه تتخيلها ولا تتخيلها 
منكرش انى استمتعت جدا بحلمى دا فا لازم لما افتكر فى بعض المواقف استمتع بيها لانها كانت لحظات حب حقيقه ولكن فى نهاية لحظات الذكرى بتقلب معايا بألم *

حبيبى أنا سألت لأنى فى حاجات مش فاهمها أنا كنت عايز أعرف أزاى أخواتى  بيفكروا فى الجزئية دى لأنى متعرضتش لصدمة زى اللى بتحكوا عليها دى ومن  كلام كتير سمعتوا قلقت أمشى بالتجربة دى لأنى عرفت أن أخرها فشل ووجع قلب  وبالتالى بكل صراحة خوفت وتراجعت فى كل فرصة بتكون قدامى ..


*بص يا مينا مش معنى ان الانسان فشل فى حلم معين انو يخاف من كل حلم يقابله بالعكس الواحد لازم يتعلم من اخطأءه عيش وقابل واتعامل الدنيا مش هتقف هتحس بعد كل تجربه فاشله ان الدنيا وقفت بس هى مش هتقف هتمشى بس بعد كل تجربه فاشله تعيشها اعمل اللى انا عملت To be or not to be* * (اكون او لا اكون )*




لك كامل الحرية فى الأجابة 


*ادينى جوابت يعمنا*


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*فى اسئله حواريه عاوزيين ندور على اجابتها جوانا بس بصراحه

هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟

مادام الأحلام ذهبت مع الريح . فالندم خطأ لأنه يؤدى لليأس والفشل والأحباط فلنستمر فى الطريه

هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟

لو عملنا كل شيئ لتحقيق الاحلام . ولم تتحقق لا نزعل . فعلا  كان هناك تقصير منى فى المحاوله الجاده لتحققيقه
هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع ؟؟

المر الذى يختاره الرب للانسان أعظم من الشهد .. مش مهم ضياع الحلم .. لكن سأظل أحلم وأحلم

قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟

مفيش أحلام بتتنسى . لكن أحساسى لا أندم .. لازم بدخل مشيئه الرب وأرادنه فى كل شيئ

هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟

لالالالالالالالا ,,,, مادمت أعيش على الأرض لازم أحلم .. الأنسان الذى لا يحلم ليس عنده طموح 

لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟
هناك حلم


يبقى أفكر أولا هل الحلم صالح لى أم لا

أجهز نفسى وألملم أفكارى وأرادتى ... كى أبدأ فى طريق صحيخ


لتنفيذ الحلم

لكن لو ذهب للقمر مثل غيره

لا أحبط أبدا

فالهنا أله نجاح 


ملحوظه


فيه ناس بتحلم أحلام صعبه التحقيق جدا ومبالغ فيها ... ثم لا تتحقق فيلعن الزمن

[/
COLOR]
​*

*أشكرك جدا جدا


موضوع بأمانه مميز جدا ورائع

ومفيد جدا للشباب بالذات ولكل الأعمار

دائما موضوعاتكم بتحرك فى المناقشه

أنا بحب الموضوعات دى

الرب يبارك خدمتكم الرائعه وحياتكم*


----------



## zama (28 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بعد اذن حضرتك يا دونا مقدرش مردش على حبيبى*
> 
> هل بتفتكر حلمك ده بمشاعر سلبية مثلاً على نفسيتك ولا بتفتكره كمجرد ذكرى متبلدة العواطف ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
لا يا *كيوبيد* أنا مش بقلق غير من الحلم العاطفى بس , لأنى أصبحت متأكد من كتر ما شوفت قصص فاشلة و وجع قلب وأهو أديك لسه بتقول فشلت معااااك بردو ..

فالحقيقة أنا بحب أعرف أكبر عدد ممكن من الأراء فى الجزئية دى لأنى بحب أستفيد من تجارب السابقين الجاهزة ..


أنا بحب مقولة بتقولك أيه* " الخبرات أما تُستعار أو تشترى " وأنا بصراحة حبيت أستعير الخبرة فى الجزئية لأن تمن شراء الخبرة  لو قمت بيها هى راحتى وسلامى الداخلى ووقتى وتفكيرى فعملية مرهقة ..*

*سمعت كلمة مش عارف هى صح ولا غلط لسه بيقولك أن الصدمة العاطفية أكتر صدمة بتأثر فى الأنسان على غير أى صدمة بحياتك العملية ..*

*لما سألت وقولت ليه يعنى ؟؟*

*قالولى أنها بتمس الكيان الشخصى من جواه ولو فشلت بتحس بالعجز وأنك كائن غير مرغوب فيه وصفات سلبية كتير جداً *

*على عكس الفشل فى العمل ..*

*أنا عن نفسى مش عارف ليه فرقوا بين الفشل فى التجربة العاطفية على أنه فشل أكتر ألم عن الفشل فى العمل مثلاً ؟؟*

*أنا برأيئ أن مدام النتيجة واحدة يبئى التعامل هيكون واحد ..*

*أشكرك جداً ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يناير 2010)

بعتذر مره تانيه يا دونا بس فى نقطه مهمه عاوزه اوضحه



> *قالولى أنها بتمس الكيان الشخصى من جواه ولو فشلت  بتحس بالعجز وأنك كائن غير مرغوب فيه وصفات سلبية كتير جداً *



*لا يا حبيبى مش كلها كدا انا مثلا نهيت العلاقه بايدي مع انى زى ما قولت فوق كان فى ايديا حاجات اعملها احافظ بيها على حلمى ولكن انا اللى امتنعت  ومش معنى ابدا ان انسان فشل فى علاقه عاطفيه بيبقى جواه عجز وانو شخص غير مرغوب فيه لان ممكن ترجع الاسباب لاى سبب تانى غير سبب الكره
يعنى مثلا اتنين بيحبو بعض بس الظروف كانت اقوى من طرف فيهم فاضطر يتنازل عن الحب والاتنين وافقو عل
دا فا مش هيحصل اى احساس بالعجز او اى احساس بانو كائن غير مرغوب 
كل قصة حب بتنتهى بيبقى ليها ظروف خاصه واصعب تلك الظروف الخيانه *


----------



## zama (28 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بعتذر مره تانيه يا دونا بس فى نقطه مهمه عاوزه اوضحه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صدقنى حبيبى كلامك أقدر أوصفه بأنك رسمت خط أبيض فى صفحة سودا عندى خاصة بالموضوع ده ..

بقولك أنا هلحق أمشى وإلا أ/ دونا هتيجى تطردنى ههههههههههه لأنى أخدت الموضوع لحسابى ..

أشكرك كل الشكر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> *هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟*
> 
> *فى بادئ الأمر كنت أمارس الحزن كثيراً الذى بدوره يقودنى لظلمة اليأس .. ولكن الأن الأمر تغير لأننى الأن أدرك مدى قوة أرادة الأنسان .. وأيضاً الفشل أتخذه فرصة لأتلاشى خطأئه فيما بعد ..*
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى zama على المرور ا لغالى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا دونا بجد*​



*الاروع هو مرورك الغالى واجابتك على اسئلتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟
> انا مش ندمانه عشان اكتشفت ان الدموع كانت خسارة انها تنزل عشانه كان وهم مش حلم
> 
> هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟
> ...



*ما عسل الا انتى يا روزايتى :Love_Letter_Open:
تسلميلى يا قمررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *الحلم نفسه مايستهلش ... ده مجرد تسرع و طيش فى فترة ما قبل النضج الكامل لتفكيرى*
> *لكن الشخص المتعلق بالحلم ...هو اللى اتظلم معايا و ده المحزن*
> 
> 
> ...



*كلامك دليل نضجك الفكرى واختلاف طريقة تفكيرك دلوقتى عن وقت حلمك ده
 بتمنالك كل التوفيق فى احلامك القادمه 
ربنا يرعاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> الحلم الحلم يمكن ما اقدر اجاوب على الاسئلة لكن بحب اقول خير الكلام ماقل ودل في آيةفي الكتاب بتقول وانا اؤمن بيها اوويك:  كل الأشياء تعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله ..يمكن منشوف دا حزن لينا لما يتحقق لكن ربنا له قصد عميق وخير لينا



*نورتى يا انى :Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى ويوفقك فى كل احلامك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااائع أستاذتى
> موضوع مميز
> ربنا يبارك مجهود حضرتك
> *​



*اشكرك على المرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة لو سمحتلى أ / دونا , هستفسر من أخواتى عن حاجة ..
> 
> حبيبى *كيوبيد* لى أستفسار عندك بعد أذنك فهمنى ..
> 
> ...





+ cupid + قال:


> *بعد اذن حضرتك يا دونا مقدرش مردش على حبيبى*
> 
> هل بتفتكر حلمك ده بمشاعر سلبية مثلاً على نفسيتك ولا بتفتكره كمجرد  ذكرى متبلدة العواطف ؟؟
> *
> ...





zama قال:


> لا يا *كيوبيد* أنا مش بقلق غير من الحلم العاطفى بس , لأنى أصبحت متأكد من كتر ما شوفت قصص فاشلة و وجع قلب وأهو أديك لسه بتقول فشلت معااااك بردو ..
> 
> فالحقيقة أنا بحب أعرف أكبر عدد ممكن من الأراء فى الجزئية دى لأنى بحب أستفيد من تجارب السابقين الجاهزة ..
> 
> ...





+ cupid + قال:


> بعتذر مره تانيه يا دونا بس فى نقطه مهمه عاوزه اوضحه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zama قال:


> صدقنى حبيبى كلامك أقدر أوصفه بأنك رسمت خط أبيض فى صفحة سودا عندى خاصة بالموضوع ده ..
> 
> بقولك أنا هلحق أمشى وإلا أ/ دونا هتيجى تطردنى ههههههههههه لأنى أخدت الموضوع لحسابى ..
> أشكرك كل الشكر ..



*بالعكس يا عزيزى انا بكون مبسوطه جدااا بمتابعة حوارتكوا الراقيه
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب 
منورنى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى اسئله حواريه عاوزيين ندور على اجابتها جوانا بس بصراحه
> 
> هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟
> 
> ...




*استاذى الغالى
نورتنا بمرورك الرائع
ربنا يعوضك تعبك *


----------



## just member (5 مايو 2010)

> *هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا  شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه  ؟؟
> *


*طلاما حلمت بية يبقى اكيد كان يستاهل ويستاهل يا دون دون
لكنى مو ندمان على شيئ
لان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
اثق تماما بهيك
*


> *هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك  يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى  انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟
> *


*مش عارف صدقيني يا دونا اكتر من انى كل شيئ كان ضدى
مو لاقيت اى شيئ يسندنى حتى ويخليني اكمل
لكنى حاولت بكل طاقتى...
*


> *هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع  ؟؟
> *


*بالنسبالى كان بيكون كل الخير
لكن بالنسبة لناس تانية كانت اكيد  هترتاح لبعض الوقت لكن بعد هيك مو هتكون مرتاحة بالمرة
هو مو ضاع ولا شيئ
لكن حالى انا ياللى متوقف عن كل شيئ...
*


> *قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟
> *


*مو فيني بنسى شيئ ابدا يا دونا
فما بالك من حلم كبر بمخيلتى واخدنى معاة لأبعد الحدود
حلمى هاد هو اجمل ذكرى واحلى ايام حياتى
*


> *هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟
> *


*
لا اكيد بحلم
بس احلام كلها مع ايقاف التنفيذ
لانى بعرف حقيقة ونهاية واحدة 
ليس لى مجالات اخرى لأحلام اعيشها او احققها...
*


> *لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟*


*للأسف يا دونا مو فيا اى احلام  نفسى احققها
وهاد مالة علاقة بالحلم ياللى ضاع...


بجد يا دونا مثل السكر موضوعك
ربنا يخليكي يارب ويبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *طلاما حلمت بية يبقى اكيد كان يستاهل ويستاهل يا دون دون
> لكنى مو ندمان على شيئ
> لان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
> اثق تماما بهيك
> ...



*اخى الغا لى جوجو اسعدتنى مشاركتك جداا ولكن
بتحزن قلبى نبر ة الحزن وكأنى سمعاها بصوتك
ومش هرد عليك الا ب   "كن مطمئن جداً جداً ولا تفكر في الأمر كثيراً بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر"
اتمنى تكون واعى لمعنى الرد واتمنى من كل قلبى اشوفك اسعد وانجح الناس 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## just member (5 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى الغا لى جوجو اسعدتنى مشاركتك جداا ولكن
> بتحزن قلبى نبر ة الحزن وكأنى سمعاها بصوتك
> ومش هرد عليك الا ب   "كن مطمئن جداً جداً ولا تفكر في الأمر كثيراً بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر"
> اتمنى تكون واعى لمعنى الرد واتمنى من كل قلبى اشوفك اسعد وانجح الناس
> ربنا معاك *


*اكيد يا دونا 
ربنا موجود
واحساسك فيني هاد شيئ غالى ع قلبى يا اختى الحبيبة

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اكيد يا دونا
> ربنا موجود
> واحساسك فيني هاد شيئ غالى ع قلبى يا اختى الحبيبة
> 
> *​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مايو 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من راائع*

*ربنا يباركك*

*(لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب)*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من راائع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *(لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب)*​



*ميرررسى لاجمل ماربيلا
نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ميرو 7 (4 يوليو 2010)

*هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟*
*طبعا ندمانة وأكيد الحلم كان يستاهل قوي  *
*
هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟
احتمال 

هل انت واثق ان الحلم ده لو كان اتحقق كان هيبقى فيه خير ليك ولا احسن انه ضا ع ؟؟
مقدرش اقول احسن انه ضاع لان احساسي بيقول مش احسن 
لكن عقلي وجزء من قلبي بيقول اكيد ضياع الحلم كان خير ليا طالما ربنا لم يسمح بتحقيقه

قدرت تنساه ولا من وقت للتانى بتفتكره ؟؟ واحساسك بيكون عامل ازاى لما بتفتكره ؟؟
يا الهي !! طبعا بفتكره كل يوم  رغم مرور سنين 
واحساسي بيكون حنين واشتياق كبير 

هل بسبب ضياع الحلم ده بطلت تحلم ولا لسه عندك احلامك ؟؟
الصراحة مر وقت بطلت فيه احلم  بس حاليا رجعت احلم اني احب من جديد

لو عندك لسه احلام بتعمل ايه علشان حلمك ده ميحصلش اللى قبله ويروح يسكن عند القمر؟؟
حأعمل كل اللي اقدر عليه

******

موضوع رائع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرو 7 قال:


> *هل انت النهارده ندمان على ضياع الحلم ده ولا شايف انه مكانش يستاهل يتبكى عليه ؟؟*
> *طبعا ندمانة وأكيد الحلم كان يستاهل قوي  *
> *
> هل كان ممكن تعمل حاجه تنقذ بها حلمك يعنى بتعتبر نفسك قصرت فى انك تحافظ عليه ولا لا ؟؟
> ...



*الاروع هو مرورك على الموضوع يا ميرووو
نتمنى نشوفك معانا دايما *


----------



## نصر 29 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فى حياة كل فرد فينا حلم
> النهارده هو ابعد من القمر
> قد تكون كليه لم يسعفنا المجموع لدخولها
> وقد يكون حبيب  فارقناه و ارتبط بغيرنا
> ...



انتى عليكى حاجات .. بس تعرفى موضوعك يثير الشجون وفى نفس الوقت يثير الامل 

لأن الحياه ما هى الا حلم 

كل حلم ضاع نبقى حجر لو مجاش على بالنا ديما

وكل حلم جاى نبقى اغبياء لو معملناش كل شىء عشان يتحقق

لكن اللى ضياع حلم يوقفه متهيألى يبقى ضعيف

موضوع رائع ديما بتعرفى تختارى الوتر اللى تعذفى عليه

تحياتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> انتى عليكى حاجات .. بس تعرفى موضوعك يثير الشجون وفى نفس الوقت يثير الامل
> 
> لأن الحياه ما هى الا حلم
> 
> ...



*فيييييين بس ده انا حتى غلبانه ومش بعرف اعزف خالص 
هههههههه
نورت يا ابن لادن وكويس انك مفجرتش الصفحه وانت داخل :smile01*


----------

